# Vexilar interference reduction.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I am looking at an older FL8 that does NOT have interference reduction. If I am fishing with another person who has a vexilar that DOES have the interference reduction, will I not have a problem with this one?

Thanks.


----------



## luckycast (Dec 25, 2010)

Not as long as he changes the interference reduction on his unit to help you out. If he does not your going to have to fish farther apart.


----------

